# quel genre de prix pour le black friday



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

Bon weekend !

Savez vous quel genre de prix (de rabais) est pratiqué pour le black friday (29 novembre) sur amazon par exemple ?
est ce que ca vaut le coup d'attendre ?
_actuellement le 11 pro max 256gb est a 1399€_
merci


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Sur les derniers iPhone, je dirais une petite centaine d'€
Un peu à la louche évidement, mais je pense qu'avec Amazon c'est jouable.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

C'est jamais de grosse remise


----------



## roquebrune (9 Novembre 2019)

ok donc une  petite centaine d'euros au mieux ?

merci


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> ok donc une  petite centaine d'euros au mieux ?


A mon avis, oui. Les iPhone viennent de sortir et je n'imagine pas Amazon faire plus. Mais je ne suis pas dans le secret des Dieux de la négociation entre Amazon et Apple


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

Je doute que cela dépasse les 100 €​


----------

